# Eye detect doesn't work in Servo mode on my R5



## VegasCameraGuy (Sep 11, 2020)

I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong but when I switch from Single Shot to Servo mode then I lose the ability to Eye Detect? In Single Shot, it grabs the eye immediately but if I change no other setting except switch to Servo, Eye detect disappears. There is no little square around the eye? Switch back to Single shot and eye detect suddenly reappears? Anyone have any idea what I've got set wrong? I'm set to AF+Eye (the left most selection) with Eye detect enabled and set to people.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Sep 11, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong but when I switch from Single Shot to Servo mode then I lose the ability to Eye Detect? In Single Shot, it grabs the eye immediately but if I change no other setting except switch to Servo, Eye detect disappears. There is no little square around the eye? Switch back to Single shot and eye detect suddenly reappears? Anyone have any idea what I've got set wrong? I'm set to AF+Eye (the left most selection) with Eye detect enabled and set to people.


Okay, more testing and I guess I answered my own question. In Single Shot mode eye detect shows up all the time but in Servo mode, it only works if you half-press the shutter button.

I love my R5 but wish the 900+ page manual was more than screenshots of the options. It would help immensely if the autofocus and exposure options were explained.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 11, 2020)

Does it not also come up with AF-on button? No sure about every camera, but even my Z6 eye AF only comes on with back button AF button or half press of shutter(if you have that enabled).


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 11, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> Okay, more testing and I guess I answered my own question. In Single Shot mode eye detect shows up all the time but in Servo mode, it only works if you half-press the shutter button.
> 
> I love my R5 but wish the 900+ page manual was more than screenshots of the options. It would help immensely if the autofocus and exposure options were explained.


But then the manual would be 2700 pages...

I'm seeing some pretty good YouTube videos showing setups and menu walk-throughs. How long before the "expanded" manuals are available on Amazon?


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Sep 11, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I'm seeing some pretty good YouTube videos showing setups and menu walk-throughs. How long before the "expanded" manuals are available on Amazon?



LOL, I agree but I need the 2700 pages now!


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Sep 11, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> Does it not also come up with AF-on button? No sure about every camera, but even my Z6 eye AF only comes on with back button AF button or half press of shutter(if you have that enabled).


If it only had one option that wouldn't be so bad, but there are numerous selections to be made and none of them are described by the manual as it only has screenshots of the menus. I've had to resort to buying 5D manuals as they are close to the R5 and those have helped a lot. 99% of my issues revolve around some facet of the AF mode. I did my first model shoot in months and that helped to clear up a number of things by forcing me to experiment.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 11, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> If it only had one option that wouldn't be so bad, but there are numerous selections to be made and none of them are described by the manual as it only has screenshots of the menus. I've had to resort to buying 5D manuals as they are close to the R5 and those have helped a lot. 99% of my issues revolve around some facet of the AF mode. I did my first model shoot in months and that helped to clear up a number of things by forcing me to experiment.



Good to hear you are having a good go at it. These newer AF systems are vastly more complicated than what I had grown accustomed too. Though I don't want to go back to centre point focus and recompose...ever.


----------



## markwillclick (Sep 16, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> But then the manual would be 2700 pages...
> 
> I'm seeing some pretty good YouTube videos showing setups and menu walk-throughs. How long before the "expanded" manuals are available on Amazon?


Roberto Valenzaula has been posting some fairly thorough walk thrus of the entire menu system, one section at a time. He has a lot of explanation why he has chosen each setting. I don't always agree with his choices, but that's why we have choices.


----------

